# The US may soften sanctions against Iran



## ESay (Nov 2, 2018)

The concessions will include permitting Iran to being connected to Swift and granting waivers to several countries such as China, Japan, S Korea, India and Turkey allowing them to continue buying Iranian oil.
It will be a good thing if all that will be the case.

Trump Admin Poised to Cave on Iran Sanctions


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Penelope (Nov 2, 2018)

Iran is making a deal with India.

PressTV-India, Iran, Russia push alternative to Suez Canal


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 2, 2018)

modi is making a big mistake.    Politically---both Iran and China are
INDIA HATERS


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 2, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> modi is making a big mistake.    Politically---both Iran and China are
> INDIA HATERS



Who is not a India hater?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 2, 2018)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > modi is making a big mistake.    Politically---both Iran and China are
> ...



me,  darling...        do you really believe there is an INDIAPHOBIA?
---is it a political issue?----spiritual?----cuisine?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 2, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> modi is making a big mistake.    Politically---both Iran and China are
> INDIA HATERS


BRIC agreement seems to disagree with that.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 2, 2018)

Why the hell other than BRIC.......would I not like India.........they aren't the dang Islamist...........

In history..........they fought against East Pakistan.........which were allied to us..........beat them and Bangladesh became a country in it's place........divided the power of Pakistan...........which honestly wasn't a bad thing...............


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 2, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > modi is making a big mistake.    Politically---both Iran and China are
> ...



sheeeeesh-----bric-----such a delight-----like EU


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 2, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


And alliance to break the U.S. dollar.........Petro dollar...........Russia, China, India and South Africa..........why S. Africa you might ask..........why they have a lot of gold mines..........


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 2, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



India?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 2, 2018)

Forgot Brazil.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 2, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


yes..........with the other 4 countries...........purpose is to eventually unpeg the dollar............with new currency........

https://seekingalpha.com/article/4181069-u-s-allowing-china-russia-accumulate-gold-cheap

*Summary*
U.S. suppression of paper gold price allows China and Russia to accumulate physical gold reserves at a discount.

China understands a rising price of gold threatens U.S. dollar role as currency reserve of the World.

Central bank gold purchases up 42% in First Quarter.

McEwen Mining has huge beta to gold price.

The United States led effort to suppress the price of gold in order to preserve the premier status of the U.S. dollar is allowing China and Russia to capitalize by purchasing huge quantities of gold reserves at artificially low prices. In the first quarter of 2018, central bank net purchases rose 42% year over year. Russia has reported the largest gold purchases of late, but China may not be far behind. Central banks have purchased more gold than U.S. Treasuries over the past two years according to John Hathaway of the Tocqueville Funds in his September 2017 interview with Kitco.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 2, 2018)

don't confuse me-----I don't understand economics------I prefer trading
in sea shells


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 2, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> don't confuse me-----I don't understand economics------I prefer trading
> in sea shells


They want to change the world's reserve currency to theirs or another............The Dollar is the current World's reserve currency..........it is tied to Oil...........

They want to kill the dollar................


----------



## Ropey (Nov 3, 2018)

^The exact tweet.


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 3, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > don't confuse me-----I don't understand economics------I prefer trading
> ...



There is no such thing as world's reserved currency. Most of them (BRICS) were pretty happy trading in dollars until recently. China and Russia both took a shortcut to economic growth by riding the dollar. However, this dependency on dollar made them vulnerable to US sanctions. So they decided to come up with an alternative to trading in dollar. Not all BRICS nations have bilateral trade in their own currencies. Some still do trade in dollar. BRICS is a trading block similar to SCO. It was not designed to promote or demote a currency. 

India feels that its currency is seriously undervalued under current world order. Therefore, it undermines its purchasing power in the international market. As a result, India has been looking to promote trade in Indian rupee for quite sometime now. It is nothing new. It is just that only in past few years, more and more countries have come forward to trade with India in rupee or in their own currencies. 

I cannot speak for the rest of the BRICS nations. As far as India is concerned, it maintains friendly disposition towards US.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 3, 2018)

Vikrant said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Hope you are right then............and hope I'm wrong


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 3, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > modi is making a big mistake.    Politically---both Iran and China are
> ...



Iran is not part of BRICS. Although iRosie is wrong in saying that Iran hates India but Iran is certainly not in love with India. Iran was happy to drop all trade agreements with India as soon as sanctions on it were lifted under Obama administration. Iran is back to trading with India as soon as Trump imposed sanctions on it. This is business. It is not hard to imagine that every country has people who need basic necessities to get by. Trade and commerce is the best way to uplift standard of living. This is why India trades with US and this is why India trades with Russia or Iran or China or Japan or ... You get the picture. As far as India is concerned, its trade is aimed at improving the lives of average Indians. It is not aimed at challenging dollar or any country.

China has attacked India quite a few times. Not too long ago, there was a serious military standoff between India and China. So there is some hate in China towards India but at the end of the day, China too has mouth to feed and therefore trade and commerce with India becomes an inevitability for China. To my surprise, trade between India and China have gone really up.


----------



## miketx (Nov 3, 2018)

ESay said:


> The concessions will include permitting Iran to being connected to Swift and granting waivers to several countries such as China, Japan, S Korea, India and Turkey allowing them to continue buying Iranian oil.
> It will be a good thing if all that will be the case.
> 
> Trump Admin Poised to Cave on Iran Sanctions


Total bullshit.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 3, 2018)

Vikrant said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


I never said Iran was in that deal..........India and China are............on the money deal they are in agreement....stop worrying about a few border spats.............they only have a quarter of the population of the earth between them.  Probably fighting over a sandwich.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 3, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



sorry vik------I still INSIST that Modi is skating on thin ice------getting
all kissy with china


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 3, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Who do you suggest he should be kissing then?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 4, 2018)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



???   ^^   NOT!!!    I do not say----I advise against.    There was a
time in my long drawn out life that I worked in proximity to lots of
young Indian and Iranian professionals-----new immigrants to
the USA-----Iranian disdain was palpable-----be not dismayed---
it was more intense toward Pakistanis----and MOST intense toward
muslim Indians.    BEWARE,   modi


----------



## ESay (Nov 4, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


It is not about personal fillings to each other, it is about economy. India needs Iranian oil and routes for exporting its goods, Iran needs Indian money and investment. As long as there is mutual interest, there will be cooperation.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 4, 2018)

ESay said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Of course---I hope the mutual benefit HOLDS up.    HOWEVER there is
always  Kashmir as an EMOTIONAL issue for angry muslims-----the good
news is that most Indian muslims are sunnis   (some Sufis and some Shiites)----the very first Indian I knew well was a Shiite from New Dehli----
he harbored LOTS OF HATRED against hindus------almost ludicrous----
as far as he was concerned all of the Indian subcontinent was and STILL
is   DA MUHGHAL EMPIRE.     He got pissed if I spoke admiringly of
the  saris the hindu ladies wore or of HINDU ART.    As far as he was
concerned  MUSLIMS INVENTED DAL AND CHAPPATIS.   A point of
interest-----he studied farsi as if it is a  "holy language"----didn't know a
word of Arabic.    (I was young----this stuff confused and fascinated me
back then)


----------



## ESay (Nov 4, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Can you say why the Iranians you knew back then had such attitude towards Pakistanis and Muslim Indians?


----------



## ESay (Nov 6, 2018)

Well, the time has come. The US reinstalled sanctions against Iran in full scale including more than 700 people and entities in banking sector, oil industry, transport companies and so on. Eight countries - China, India, S Korea, Japan, Taiwan, Italy, Greece and Turkey - got temporal waivers allowing them to buy Iranian oil for 180 days. Also, if I understand properly, the sanctions wont include the nuclear power station in Busher. 
It isnt clearly about Swift yet. The US vowed to impose sanctions against it if the system will continue cooperation with Iranian banks. The system cut off some Irsnian banks (without specification as far as Im aware) citing not American sanctions but 'the need in stability of global banking system. It is unclear whether they will cut off a limited number of banks or Iran as a whole.


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 10, 2018)

NEW DELHI — India has welcomed a U.S. decision to allow it to continue to import Iranian crude oil and develop an Iranian port for trade with Afghanistan despite Washington's reimposition of sanctions on Iran.

The spokesman of India's External Affairs Ministry, Raveesh Kumar, said Friday that Iranian crude oil is very important for India's energy needs and security.

He declined to say how much crude oil India will continue to import from Iran.

During the April-June quarter, India bought 5.67 million tons of Iranian oil.

The United States has granted waivers on the sanctions to eight countries, bowing to concerns that a complete end to imports of oil from Iran would cause economic disruptions.

India lauds US exemption on Iranian oil sanctions :: WRAL.com


----------

